# Dog pack attacks 'gator



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Some of you may have seen this before...

Dog Pack Attacks Gator In Florida

At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and even a certain justice manifested within that cruelty.

The alligator, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, normally considered the "apex predator", can still fall victim to implemented 'team work' strategy, made possible due to the tight knit social structure and "survival of the pack mentality" bred into the canines.

See the remarkable photograph below courtesy of Nature Magazine.

Note that the Alpha dog has a muzzle hold on the gator preventing it from breathing, while another dog has a hold on the tail to keep it from thrashing. The third dog attacks the soft underbelly of the gator.

Not for the squeamish!!

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k185/plumcrazy_bis/Dogpackattacksgator.jpg


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Horrifying


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Wasn't sure what I was going to find. Love it, very cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's the scariest thing I've ever seen! :scared:


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha, that was funny!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh gosh I laughed like crazy at that! Vicious dogs, huh??  
Thanks for sharing that, it brought a huge smile to my face!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I fainted for a bit there.. just too much to take.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You had me going.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm still laughing!!! OMG...they are sooooo cute!
_


----------



## shannonf (Feb 4, 2010)

Rofl!!!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Horrifyingly Hilarious


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I was wincing as I clicked the attachment. Ha ha too funny


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> I was wincing as I clicked the attachment. Ha ha too funny


I know what you mean! My friend sent this to me in an email and the written paragraph is so descriptive!!! I claim to be a pretty strong woman and I can take a lot, but I wasn't sure what I was going to see and I'm sure I had my eyes squinted shut as I clicked on her photo attachment!!!

I love it!!!


----------

